# Puppy Pads in Crate - Good or Bad???



## Maltese_Mom

I just need some advice on what I should do ... here's the situation:

We get our little boy on November 10, and then I will be home with him for 4 days. After that, I have to go back to work!!! I'm gone from about 7:30 - 4:30 during the week. We've decided to put our puppy in a crate during the day, and because it's obvious our puppy won't be able to hold himself all day, I'm wondering if I should be putting a "puppy pad" in the crate with him, so he has somewhere to go other than on his blanket. And this way he will get used to going on the puppy pads, so that if I eventually move them out of his crate and outside, he'll have an idea of what they're used for. Any suggestions would be appreciated!!!


----------



## kodie

> _Originally posted by Maltese_Mom_@Nov 3 2004, 03:02 PM
> *I just need some advice on what I should do ... here's the situation:
> 
> We get our little boy on November 10, and then I will be home with him for 4 days.  After that, I have to go back to work!!!  I'm gone from about 7:30 - 4:30 during the week.  We've decided to put our puppy in a crate during the day, and because it's obvious our puppy won't be able to hold himself all day, I'm wondering if I should be putting a "puppy pad" in the crate with him, so he has somewhere to go other than on his blanket.  And this way he will get used to going on the puppy pads, so that if I eventually move them out of his crate and outside, he'll have an idea of what they're used for.  Any suggestions would be appreciated!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14671*


[/QUOTE]

Well this sounds like my situation... I leave around the same time and return around the same time as you for work...
I have Kodie in a pen... his crate is in the pen, so is a puppy pad, and food, water, some toys... I really think that it IS possible to get your puppy trainned on the puppy pads in 4 days.. Kodie learned that fast!  I think its a baddd idea to put a puppy pad in the crate because hes not supposed to go to the bathroom at all in a crate! Kodie is soo trainned that when he was in the hospital for neutering, he held his poo for 2 days!!!!!!!! He didnt want to poo in his crate... they put a puppy pad in his crate. I dont know too much about trainning your little one to go to the bathroom outside... Kodie is trainned on puppy pads only. The pen works great for me! That way you dont have to worry about him holding it or not getting something to eat... 
Only other thing i can think of is to maybe try to come home for lunch if you work near by and crate him while at work.. but no puppy pad in the crate. 
Which ever you decide.. you are going to have to use A LOT of reenforcement since you are not going to be home all day with him! Let us know what you decide... and congrats on your new puppy!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

I haven't used puppy pads so not sure if this is correct. The point of crate training is that dogs are pack animal and will not go in their "den". The crate is their den. I used crate training but my furbaby is trained to go outside.

If you put a pad in there you will be teaching them that it is ok to go in the crate. The puppy is not going to want to be in the crate with its poop or pee all day. If you want to use the puppy pads I would suggest getting a excercise pen. They have ones that will attach to a crate or you can just put the crate in the pen along with pads. 

Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Maxismom

The first few months after i got maxi i brought him every morning at 6:45am to my moms house up the street and picked him up when i got home we had him gated in the kitchen one side had his wee wee pads the other side had his food and water bowl , when he was 5 months i started leaving him home i let him stay in the hallway and my bedroom i put the gate up so he couldnt get himself in trouble in the livng room and kitchen...i always left the tv on for him a tray with snacks and his food and water his wee wee pads were all over so this way he would not miss lol once he got to be like 7 or 8 months i gave him the run of the house with the exception of my bathroom im afraid he will hop in the bath tub and get hurt
anyway i leave 2 tv's on 3 wee wee pads out and he does great
i have a dog walker that comes every day now and he is use to my routine
the minute i get home i tak ehim right out and he waits for me and knows when i walk in the door he is going out ...I feel maxi is fine like this , the crate i think is too confining this way maxi can run around the house when he has his spurts of energy


----------



## Caesar's Mommie

When we first got Caesar we did put puppy pads in the corner of his crate when we left him home alone. We folded them so they didnt take up a whole lot of room and put it towards the back. After a while he held it long enough to go potty when we let him out. I know they say they dont want to potty where they sleep but when we left him home quite a while and or he couldnt hold it that long we felt bad not giving him anything to potty on. Like i said now he does not have a potty pad in there and holds it the whole time (he is almost 11 months old). Hope this helps


----------



## steponme

When I first got Macy I to was off work for several days, and eventually had to go back to work so I bought a crate. The first couple of days was ok then I came home she used the bathroom in her crate and she had it all over her. It was to gross.. After that I don't leave her in the crate anymore. I use one of those baby gates and leave her in the hallway with all her toys and bones and her blanket.
She seems to like it. now since she is older she can hold it til I come home.


----------



## Sunshine

> _Originally posted by Maltese_Mom_@Nov 3 2004, 02:02 PM
> *I just need some advice on what I should do ... here's the situation:
> 
> We get our little boy on November 10, and then I will be home with him for 4 days.  After that, I have to go back to work!!!  I'm gone from about 7:30 - 4:30 during the week.  We've decided to put our puppy in a crate during the day, and because it's obvious our puppy won't be able to hold himself all day, I'm wondering if I should be putting a "puppy pad" in the crate with him, so he has somewhere to go other than on his blanket.  And this way he will get used to going on the puppy pads, so that if I eventually move them out of his crate and outside, he'll have an idea of what they're used for.  Any suggestions would be appreciated!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14671*


[/QUOTE]

I wouldn't put them in his crate if it's smaller than about 2m x 1m. If it is that big or bigger, I would make one section his "bed" and the other for the pad, water, toys etc. I think you should get your puppy a play pen - and put water, food, toys and a puppy pad in there at one end, and his crate at the other. You don't want your baby to have to start going potty in his crate. I started Abby off in a play pen about 2m x 1m. It worked really well.







She has now progressed to the kitchen/dining area with two potty pads (one at each end). She's doing really well with minimal accidents.


----------



## babycoconut

Well, the puppy pad training is not going so great. We have her at work with us and she keeps going on the carpet and refuses to go on the pad. We stop her from going on the carpet and put her on the pad, and she holds it and will not go. I'm not quite sure what to do with her.
I think we're going to have to leave her at home in a playpen, like some of you suggested... Does it really work well? We really can't get any work done here during the day with all of the cleanup and mess.


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by babycoconut_@Nov 12 2004, 12:10 PM
> *Well, the puppy pad training is not going so great. We have her at work with us and she keeps going on the carpet and refuses to go on the pad. We stop her from going on the carpet and put her on the pad, and she holds it and will not go. I'm not quite sure what to do with her.
> I think we're going to have to leave her at home in a playpen, like some of you suggested... Does it really work well? We really can't get any work done here during the day with all of the cleanup and mess.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16146*


[/QUOTE]

Welcome to Puppyhood! The constant cleanup just goes with the territory. By the time she is six months or so she will start "getting it". Until then just get a few bottles of enzyme spray!  

Kallie was stubborn like Coco.... I had to buy the special spray to spray on the pads to make them more "desirable". I would get so frustrated some time that I would spray a ton of that stuff..... 

Check the "search" on this site for lots of posts and links regarding this subject. The more you know the better it'll be. The most important thing for you to know, based on what the experts say, is that you should not punish Coco in any way for having "accidents".

Good luck and have fun!!


----------



## babycoconut

Oh yes.







Puppyhood training sure is poopy! I had no idea there was a spray to make it more desirable! That sounds good! I'm going to have to look for that tonight.
We never punish her and we give positive reinforcement. My husband is just worried about clients coming in and there she is pooping all over the rug.







I'm totally up for doing what is absolutely best for her. She seems to do a little better on the pad in the middle of the night when she's sleepy and not so playful. She'll almost go wherever you put her.
Although I'm proud to say that the night before last she had absolutely no accidents in her crate! We are so proud! Last night she was more playful. She thought that every time we got her up it was time to play, and we'd try and have her go for about a half hour and she'd just fly around and nip at our toes. We put her back in and about 1/2 hour later we heard her crying and she pooped on her blankie. No big deal, really. It's just kind of strange how here at work she snifs the pad and snifs the carpet on the other side of the office and she decides she likes the carpet better. I'm wondering if it has to do with the fact that at home we have all hardwood floors and she's not used to carpet at all. Maybe she thinks it's just one big puppy pad! haha.
I mean, we have only had her for 3 full days. She's still getting used to the whole setup in general. I just thought that a playpen at home with all of her gear in it would be more consistent for her that coming to work and learning the ropes here, too. I'm so confused...







I just want her to be a clean happy pup.
Well, i'll try that spray for the pads and see how that goes. Thank you for that tip!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

Make sure you wash her blankie good. If you have Nature's Miracle look on the back of the bottom there are directions on using it in the laundry. It will take the "smell" out of the blankie. That might be what is bringing her back to it.

Here is the spray they have at PetSmart: Simple Solution Puppy Training Aid

I think you can buy some pads that have the spray already on them. Look for ones that say they are treated.


----------



## babycoconut

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Nov 12 2004, 01:13 PM
> *Make sure you wash her blankie good.  If you have Nature's Miracle look on the back of the bottom there are directions on using it in the laundry.  It will take the "smell" out of the blankie.  That might be what is bringing her back to it.
> 
> Here is the spray they have at PetSmart: Simple Solution Puppy Training Aid
> 
> I think you can buy some pads that have the spray already on them. Look for ones that say they are treated.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16159*


[/QUOTE]

That may be it! I've been spray-soaking them in Nature's Miracle before they go in the wash and then washing twice, but that may not be enough.
Hmm... we already have the treated kind of pads. I wonder if adding more scent would make a difference?...
The funny thing, though was just about 15 minutes ago, i thought i'd try taking her outside to go since we did that the first night and the next day here at work until we got the puppy pads, and she got all excited, ran down the sidewalk, ran to the grass and pee'd on a leaf!







I'd REALLY hate to confuse her, but i think maybe i had confused her in the first place by going with puppy pads. Maybe she'd be more comfortable going outside... It seemed like she really did know where to go and what to do... I'm going to have to decide and stick to it. Outside may be harder for me in the middle of the night, but it may be best for her.

Edit:: Good news! I've taken her out 5 times since, and she's gone every time with little to no fuss! She's not miserable in the cold anymore, she just runs around a little, carries around a leaf or two, finds her spot, and goes! We're out there at the most 10 minutes! I am sooo proud of my little girl! She does seem to be adjusting better every day.


----------



## Sunshine

> _Originally posted by babycoconut_@Nov 12 2004, 12:57 PM
> *Oh yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puppyhood training sure is poopy! I had no idea there was a spray to make it more desirable! That sounds good! I'm going to have to look for that tonight.
> We never punish her and we give positive reinforcement. My husband is just worried about clients coming in and there she is pooping all over the rug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm totally up for doing what is absolutely best for her. She seems to do a little better on the pad in the middle of the night when she's sleepy and not so playful. She'll almost go wherever you put her.
> Although I'm proud to say that the night before last she had absolutely no accidents in her crate! We are so proud! Last night she was more playful. She thought that every time we got her up it was time to play, and we'd try and have her go for about a half hour and she'd just fly around and nip at our toes. We put her back in and about 1/2 hour later we heard her crying and she pooped on her blankie. No big deal, really. It's just kind of strange how here at work she snifs the pad and snifs the carpet on the other side of the office and she decides she likes the carpet better. I'm wondering if it has to do with the fact that at home we have all hardwood floors and she's not used to carpet at all. Maybe she thinks it's just one big puppy pad! haha.
> I mean, we have only had her for 3 full days. She's still getting used to the whole setup in general. I just thought that a playpen at home with all of her gear in it would be more consistent for her that coming to work and learning the ropes here, too. I'm so confused...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want her to be a clean happy pup.
> Well, i'll try that spray for the pads and see how that goes. Thank you for that tip!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16155*


[/QUOTE]

Try making the area she is in (in the play pen or an enclosed area of some kind) small enough that her bed runs straight onto the potty pad ie no space in between. That way, she will rather go on the potty pad than her bed. When she starts to get the hang of it (which she should to fairly quickly) you can slowly make the space bigger. Eventually you can have the pad at one end and the bed at the other and a play space in between.. hope it helps!


----------



## Sunshine

> _Originally posted by babycoconut+Nov 12 2004, 01:40 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lexi's Mom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Nov 12 2004, 01:13 PM
> *Make sure you wash her blankie good.  If you have Nature's Miracle look on the back of the bottom there are directions on using it in the laundry.  It will take the "smell" out of the blankie.  That might be what is bringing her back to it.
> 
> Here is the spray they have at PetSmart: Simple Solution Puppy Training Aid
> 
> I think you can buy some pads that have the spray already on them. Look for ones that say they are treated.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16159*
Click to expand...

That may be it! I've been spray-soaking them in Nature's Miracle before they go in the wash and then washing twice, but that may not be enough.
Hmm... we already have the treated kind of pads. I wonder if adding more scent would make a difference?...
The funny thing, though was just about 15 minutes ago, i thought i'd try taking her outside to go since we did that the first night and the next day here at work until we got the puppy pads, and she got all excited, ran down the sidewalk, ran to the grass and pee'd on a leaf!







I'd REALLY hate to confuse her, but i think maybe i had confused her in the first place by going with puppy pads. Maybe she'd be more comfortable going outside... It seemed like she really did know where to go and what to do... I'm going to have to decide and stick to it. Outside may be harder for me in the middle of the night, but it may be best for her.

Edit:: Good news! I've taken her out 5 times since, and she's gone every time with little to no fuss! She's not miserable in the cold anymore, she just runs around a little, carries around a leaf or two, finds her spot, and goes! We're out there at the most 10 minutes! I am sooo proud of my little girl! She does seem to be adjusting better every day.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16161
[/B][/QUOTE]

I had the same thing with Abby. For some reason, she preferred to go potty outside. So whenever I'm home I take her out, but I still leave the potty pads inside and praise her if she goes on them (she rarely has accidents now days) - that way if I forget to take her out or if she's busting, she knows she can go there. It works a treat









Actually, I was sick of her walking off the side of the potty pad and pooping on the floor, so I just started to put the potty pad in a litter tray and training her to go in there. She's so funny cos she totally gets it now - and as soon as she goes potty she comes running in to me and jumps up and down then runs back to the litter tray cos she knows she will get a treat and a game for going there!


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom

> _Originally posted by babycoconut_@Nov 12 2004, 01:40 PM
> *That may be it! I've been spray-soaking them in Nature's Miracle before they go in the wash and then washing twice, but that may not be enough.
> Hmm... we already have the treated kind of pads. I wonder if adding more scent would make a difference?...
> The funny thing, though was just about 15 minutes ago, i thought i'd try taking her outside to go since we did that the first night and the next day here at work until we got the puppy pads, and she got all excited, ran down the sidewalk, ran to the grass and pee'd on a leaf!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd REALLY hate to confuse her, but i think maybe i had confused her in the first place by going with puppy pads. Maybe she'd be more comfortable going outside... It seemed like she really did know where to go and what to do... I'm going to have to decide and stick to it. Outside may be harder for me in the middle of the night, but it may be best for her.
> 
> Edit:: Good news! I've taken her out 5 times since, and she's gone every time with little to no fuss! She's not miserable in the cold anymore, she just runs around a little, carries around a leaf or two, finds her spot, and goes! We're out there at the most 10 minutes! I am sooo proud of my little girl! She does seem to be adjusting better every day.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16161*


[/QUOTE]

Boom Boom was the same way about the outside thing. He would pee on the floor right infront of me before going near the pad









Now he's a lil more than a year.. He goes out about 7, again about 11, three ish, then probably 7, 10 and 2(sometimes, but not usually). Man he goes out a lot. He can go longer if he needs to, its just my FIL spoils the heck outta this dog.

Anyway, good luck!


----------



## babycoconut

Thanks you guys! It's funny, i haven't even read this thread for a good while. Coconut is pretty much trained now! At least she doesn't go in her crate at all anymore. The last time she had an accident in the ooffice was actually yesterday. Jay was supposed to take her out, he was messing around and waited too long. She was giving all the signals. Sooo... she went over and sat in between his feet and pooped right there! hahaha! Like she was saying "C'mon daddy! This is what happens when you don't pay attention!"
But before that, i can't remember when her last accident was. She definitely loves going outside better. She takes less than a minute now and is sleeping throught the night! That makes us happy! We take her out during the day about every 3 hrs. and before and after eating and play. She's doing so so so good! Her not being sick anymore really makes a difference, too!
I'm so happy for my little one!


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by babycoconut_@Dec 7 2004, 06:58 PM
> *Thanks you guys! It's funny, i haven't even read this thread for a good while. Coconut is pretty much trained now! At least she doesn't go in her crate at all anymore. The last time she had an accident in the ooffice was actually yesterday. Jay was supposed to take her out, he was messing around and waited too long. She was giving all the signals. Sooo... she went over and sat in between his feet and pooped right there! hahaha! Like she was saying "C'mon daddy! This is what happens when you don't pay attention!"
> But before that, i can't remember when her last accident was. She definitely loves going outside better. She takes less than a minute now and is sleeping throught the night! That makes us happy! We take her out during the day about every 3 hrs. and before and after eating and play. She's doing so so so good! Her not being sick anymore really makes a difference, too!
> I'm so happy for my little one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21087*


[/QUOTE]

I'm so glad to hear that things are going well for you and Coconut!


----------



## charmypoo

I haven't read all the posts but I am sure the other posters have posted this.

It is a TERRIBLE idea to put the puppy pad in the crate. The last thing you want to teach your baby is to potty in the crate. I would suggest fencing off an area of your home or using a bathroom or something. Have the crate there or a bed. Put the puppy pad outside of the crate but in the same area.


----------



## rachael8888

i did that and it worked graet







i took them out and he still went on them


----------

